# Wyndham and Interval International



## Lishy (Apr 7, 2008)

I found 154,000 points I am intersted in purchasing, but the property exchanges with II instead of RCI.  This would be my first Wyndham points pruchase. Would I be forced to have II as my exchange company?  Does the II points program work the same way as the RCI points program?  Is II a better exchange company to work with?  What are the advantages and disadvantages of having II as my exchange company for my Wyndham (FF) points?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 7, 2008)

Many people like II much better than RCI. The big hotel chains TSs all  have their exchanges thru II.(except Hilton & Wyndham) You can search for one of the many threads which compare RCI & II. 

That said, if you use your FF points to trade to other FF resorts, you will not be using either II or RCI.

But if you want to do trades outside of FF then you'll have to use II.

PS Here is a link to II & FF thread   Link


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 7, 2008)

*II is never a better choice than RCI but especially for Wyndham FSP*



Lishy said:


> I found 154,000 points I am intersted in purchasing, but the property exchanges with II instead of RCI.  This would be my first Wyndham points pruchase. Would I be forced to have II as my exchange company?  Does the II points program work the same way as the RCI points program?  Is II a better exchange company to work with?  What are the advantages and disadvantages of having II as my exchange company for my Wyndham (FF) points?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan



The number of resorts/destinations that RCI offers, and the request first feature of RCI when using FSP, makes II look pale in comparison. If you are simply using points to go to the many Wyndham resorts you don't care.  But if you plan to step outside of the FSP system RCI offers far more than II can - especially to FSP owners. With II there are no 28K deposits, no on line searches and, although it may never happen, Wyndham keeps talking about ending the II affiliation when the current agreement runs out. They inherited those when they purchased resorts - they never actually affiliated a FF built resort with II.  That wouldn't mean an existing owner would suddenly be switched to RCI but any new owners after that date would be RCI.  Since they are in the same corporation as RCI it only makes sense that they will pull the plug on II at some point.  

If I were you I'd make my first FSP purchase an RCI resort - then even if you add an II FSP resort you can still use RCI.  The first one sets your "free (actually paid for in your annual fees) exchange membership. With Wyndham the far better choice is RCI.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Apr 7, 2008)

Lishy said:


> I found 154,000 points I am intersted in purchasing, but the property exchanges with II instead of RCI.  This would be my first Wyndham points pruchase. Would I be forced to have II as my exchange company?
> Yes, a small correction, you will be force to use II as you main generic point deposit external exchange company, but you can use other small exchange companies (SFX, DAE, TPI, ... etc) as you see fit
> 
> Does the II points program work the same way as the RCI points program?
> ...




Not an II owner, so can not compare both, but there are a lot of people want to use RCI, and a lot want to use II, and a lot of hate one or the other or both.  Only you can make decision.

The best thing about an II first owner is, FF will be gladly help you become RCI owner if you truely desired, as long as you do it quitely.  While they will not have same feeling if you want change from RCI to II.

Jya-Ning


----------



## lprstn (Apr 7, 2008)

Also note that as a Wyndam owner you do get priority with Wyndam deposited resorts as you are an owner, and there are definately more Wyndam resorts in RCI than II.  That's why it was easy for me to get into Hawaii so many times, as I traded a FSP 28K week in RCI during a bulk deposit of a Wyndam resort (and have done that many times) as there are not many places in the US that you can't find a Wyndam.


----------



## hedin (Apr 7, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> The number of resorts/destinations that RCI offers, and the request first feature of RCI when using FSP, makes II look pale in comparison..



How does the request first feature work differently with RCI compared to searching with II?

Curt


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 8, 2008)

*II has request first for members. RCI doesn't. FSP members get it with RCI*



hedin said:


> How does the request first feature work differently with RCI compared to searching with II?
> 
> Curt



With Wyndham and RCI you get the trade before you give up the points (unique to FSP members in RCI).  With II you give up the points, put in a deposit with an ongoing search - no guarantee of the trade you want. 

Usually II members have request first - thats a major feature of II - but not in the link that FSP has with II.  Wyndham doesn't really want to deal with II so they do as little as possible with them.  They do pay your membership (full) for II if your FSP resort is primarily II (first resort only - they won't pay RCI & II no matter how many FSP resorts you may own at).


----------



## Don40 (Apr 8, 2008)

Something to note is that II is afiliated with Disney, and if you want to trade into Disney II is the only place especially if you have kids and want to stay on Disney property.  I will say that WYN Bonnet Creek is really close to Disney.  With II you can search online virtually and use what ever size unit to see waht is available because with II size is more important than season.  I have an II wyn account, and use it for Marriott and Disney trades.

Don


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 14, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> The number of resorts/destinations that RCI offers, and the request first feature of RCI when using FSP, makes II look pale in comparison. If you are simply using points to go to the many Wyndham resorts you don't care.  But if you plan to step outside of the FSP system RCI offers far more than II can - especially to FSP owners. *With II there are no 28K deposits, no on line searches *and, although it may never happen, Wyndham keeps talking about ending the II affiliation when the current agreement runs out. They inherited those when they purchased resorts - they never actually affiliated a FF built resort with II.  That wouldn't mean an existing owner would suddenly be switched to RCI but any new owners after that date would be RCI.  Since they are in the same corporation as RCI it only makes sense that they will pull the plug on II at some point.
> 
> If I were you I'd make my first FSP purchase an RCI resort - then even if you add an II FSP resort you can still use RCI.  The first one sets your "free (actually paid for in your annual fees) exchange membership. With Wyndham the far better choice is RCI.



*Yes, there are 28K deposits with II and yes, there are online searches.....and as posted below, yes, you can trade into DVC and Marriott and Westin resorts*



Don40 said:


> Something to note is that II is afiliated with Disney, and if you want to trade into Disney II is the only place especially if you have kids and want to stay on Disney property.
> With II you can search online virtually and use what ever size unit to see waht is available because with II size is more important than season.  I have an II wyn account, and use it for Marriott and Disney trades.
> 
> Don


----------

